# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Любые научные работы по психологии

## psynazakaz

Выполняю курсовые, дипломные и рефераты по психологии. Много готовых за 50% стоимости! 
Психология (диагностика, конфликта, консультирования, управления, труда, педагогическая, экономическая, личности, социальная, медицинская и др.), 
А также: дефектология, педагогика, социальная работа, философия, социология, культурология, этика, политология, экономическая теория, русский язык и литература. 
Контрольные, дипломные, отчеты по практике, курсовые с практикой и статистикой (мат. анализ), психодиагностика. 
7 лет стажа, более 2 тыс. выполненных курсовых работ, более 300 дипломных, более 5 тыс. контрольных и рефератов. 
Выполняет магистр психологических наук. 
Тел: 7735290 МТС 
Сайт: psynazakaz.ru

----------

